# Wear both real watch and smart watch?



## zaleskb1

I will admit...I wear both a real watch (left) and GearS3 on my right. Any one else do such? (note that Gear usually unseen and real is above wristbone) I do like the quick access to email/texts and calls. I will wear Gear at night so I know the time when I awake at night. It has also located my phone a few times. I cant get over the genuine appreciation for real watches. I can take the heat. You may discuss how awkward this is. Continue, stop?


----------



## kramer5150

While I don't do it that way myself, I can definitely see the advantage. I'm thinking about getting a Mi band, and wearing that on my non-watch wrist, for those times when I need longer battery life than my moto 360 can provide.

https://www.amazon.com/Mi-Activity-...1515468099&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=Mi+band&th=1


----------



## lvt

You can wear a real watch and a smartband on the wrist.


----------



## Paulo 8135

I wear a real watch on one wrist and a Nokia Go on the other.


----------



## trott3r

Automaticon left and pebble under sleeve rright


----------



## zaleskb1

Been thinking of a smartband for some time...not many available that shows texts..did have fitbit alta, but those texts were impossible and long to read. (basically had to look at phone to fully read it)


----------



## Black5

Sure.
Ive been doing this for a while now...

[Starts thinking of ways to take a wrist shot of both wrists at the same time to prove it]

Too many watches, too little time.

Sent from my SM-G950F using DeX

Problem solved.
Bixby to the rescue...


----------



## ssmith6

that is definitely different, I'll alternate between the two. 
There will be periods I'll leave the real watches in the case for weeks at a time 
and alternatively leave my apple watch off. Really just depends


----------



## MacBain

I was just about to start a similar topic. I got an Apple watch for Christmas and absolutely loved the practicality it brings me. I have not worn any of my other watches since then and feel a bit bad about it .
I always thought it was a big no no to wear both, but maybe I should give it a try.


----------



## BarracksSi

I just can’t make myself do it. If I had a basic fitness band (think Fitbit Alta, for example), then its functions wouldn’t compete with the regular watch at all. But having two watches, similar in size and basic functionality, seems too redundant for me.

Besides, it’s not like I’ve totally given up my other watches whenever I got new ones. My first “nice watch” is a Citizen, and I still wear it now and then after getting other, arguably nicer, watches.


----------



## Odie

You don't have to necessarily "wear" both but you can be creative with how you do it...










Wear it on you jeans and a shirt untucked and the other one (which I wear a Garmin Descent MK1) on your normal wrist.


----------



## BarracksSi

Odie said:


> You don't have to necessarily "wear" both but you can be creative with how you do it...
> 
> Wear it on you jeans and a shirt untucked and the other one (which I wear a Garmin Descent MK1) on your normal wrist.


Hmm, ok. Well, this would be my fob-carried watch:


----------



## WatchHound007

Interesting. Always wondered if it would make sense to wear two watches at once.


----------



## MIsparty

One or the other, but not both wrists... just one man's opinion though. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Wear a Fitbit fitness tracker on my right wrist and a watch on the left!!

Does that count??


----------



## RobFedorafield

Yeah, I couldn't do one on each wrist either, I'd just alternate depending on what the day's tasks have in store. the ability to have any kind of face on a smart watch is really the only thing peaking my interest in them. but I don't think I'll ever give up my eco-drives or seiko auto's.


----------



## watchvaultnyc

bigclive2011 said:


> Wear a Fitbit fitness tracker on my right wrist and a watch on the left!!
> 
> Does that count??


I do the same thing!


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

I would not wear two watches. That being said, wearing a small sized fitness tracker on one hand, and a mechanical watch on the other, makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## barihunk

I wouldn't. Somehow feels like trying too hard to me. For me it's one or the other, but then again I don't generally care about fitness tracking but more for notifications and phone finding.


----------



## De Wolfe

Its weird, but not wrong. I have seen many doing that.


----------



## Harry869

bigclive2011 said:


> Wear a Fitbit fitness tracker on my right wrist and a watch on the left!!
> 
> Does that count??


Fitbit size is just nice, i mean for the fitness tracker size, Fitbit wearables like Ionic,Blaze or Surge seem like too big.. at least for me. One hand for normal mechanical watch, and another hand for Fitbit Alta.. so it doesn't appear the awkwardness too obvious.

But i got one friend that does not bother at all, he wears both, i mean like the smartwatch and his normal watch are the same size.

But sometimes i feel like i want some kind of smartwatch also.. i mean the hybird of fitness tracker and normal watch i would say in my view.. The new released Fitbit Versa is just nice, but the Apple Watch seem great also, still cannot decide yet, there are so many range of wearables to compare. I guess at this moment, with the limited budget, maybe i stick with the old fashioned first, like i said above normal watch + fitness tracker.


----------



## HowGozit

Like a lot here, I wear a Fitbit Charge 2 on my right wrist and a normal watch (or a smartwatch on occasion - Pebble Time 2 or Asus Zenwatch 2 or Gear S2) on the left wrist. I rarely look at the time on the right wrist.

Ross


----------



## Watchology101

I used to wear an Apple Watch on my right wrist, but I couldn't get used to it. Now I also wear a Charge 2 on my right wrist sometimes, and it's much easier than a full smartwatch. Don't have to worry about bumping it into things, and it just looks like a bracelet at a glance.


----------



## dheinz14

I tried... couldnt get on board.


----------



## lml999

Frankly, I haven't worn any of my Seikos since I started running 4 years ago. Picked up a Garmin 230, now I'm wearing a Fenix 5 with an orange NATO band. I'm going to sell all of my other watches, except for my orange Sumo...they are all just sitting in a drawer, unloved...


----------



## grovester

I used to wear a Fitbit charge all the time. I love the sleep tracking features and calorie burned functions. It broke a year ago and during that I got into real watches. I just bought a Fitbit Versa a week ago and I love it. However it is difficult finding a comfortable balance of having two watches. I absolutely wear the Fitbit at all times, even to bed, unless I'm taking a shower where I charge it for 15 minutes. My dress watches I only wear when I am decently dressed and not going to the gym or running outside or hiking. I am still experimenting as I have tried to have the Fitbit higher up my left arm and my actual watch lower on my wrist when I am wearing a long sleeve dress shirt so as only to show the dress watch. Or I will have the dress watch on my left and the Fitbit on the right hand in short sleeves. I feel it is more about me feeling comfortable with wearing both rather than how it looks to others as I have a passion for fitness and watches now.


----------



## Jade330i

MacBain said:


> I was just about to start a similar topic. I got an Apple watch for Christmas and absolutely loved the practicality it brings me. I have not worn any of my other watches since then and feel a bit bad about it .
> I always thought it was a big no no to wear both, but maybe I should give it a try.


Like you, when I first got my Apple watch I was immediately impressed with its wear-ability and use-ability, so much so that it months before I wore either of my other watches. I get a lot of value from the comfort and functionally and enjoy the device immensely.

Nowadays I will often wear it on my right wrist while wearing another watch on my left. Funny thing, I've never had anyone say anything or ask me about it.


----------



## peagreen

A lot of people don't observe and when they do notice something *they* would not have done, they are reticent about mentioning it.


----------



## tyhu19

I used to wear a jawbone and a pebble at the same time, on the same wrist. Jawbone for more fitness, pebble for more functionality. I imagine upgrading to a more traditional watch I'd still like to have a fitness tracker of sorts since I primarily use smart bands for notifications so I don't have to leave my phone on ring/vibrate all the time.


----------



## raf1919

haha i have thought about that. I have busy work schedule and rely on calendar on my smart watch to keep me on track but I miss wearing my real watches. #firstclassproblems


----------



## xthine

I wear a traditional watch on my left wrist and a Garmin VivoSmart HR on my right ankle ;-)
Gotta meet my step goal somehow!


----------



## GMT_Bezel

I personally wouldnt wear both. Not my style. But do what makes you happy!


----------



## Falconett

Have been experimenting with wearing an analogue on one wrist and a newly purchased Samsung Gear Sport on the other. They definitely serve two different purposes for me. 
Just can't let go of the traditional but want the data from the digital.


----------



## Black5

Falconett said:


> Have been experimenting with wearing an analogue on one wrist and a newly purchased Samsung Gear Sport on the other. They definitely serve two different purposes for me.
> Just can't let go of the traditional but want the data from the digital.


Similar here.
The Samsung Gear S3 now has a permanent place on my right wrist though and I have a bit of fun with my left.

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Falconett

Black5 said:


> Similar here.
> The Samsung Gear S3 now has a permanent place on my right wrist though and I have a bit of fun with my left.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


Exactly that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

My Garmin Descent MK1 is on my right wrist and my AlpinerX is on my left. I’ll fluctuate with the watches on the left but I like my Ana/Dig watches. My Descent serves my Diving/HR/Step/Phone Notification purposes, along with ABC functionality, etc. 

I don’t care how “taboo” wearing 2 watches may appear. They serve two different purposes for me.


----------



## mouadeddouch

;-)


----------



## DaveOZ

OK, I've given in. I've tinkered with smart watches since the original Pebble days. My Swiss watches have always played second fiddle and I have become reliant on the utility of the smart watch functions.

I recently bought the Apple Watch 3 LTE and I'm loving the Independence from my phone and wear it 23/7. Recently I have been experimenting with AW on right and Swiss on left. It's working for me and I don't care what people think. I can have all the notifications, fitness tracking and utility of the smartwatch with me at all times and mix up the left wrist with something that makes me smile every time I look at it. Look to the Swiss watch for telling the time - it's always on and easy to read!


----------



## Falconett

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcom

I wear a 38mm Space Gray aluminum Apple Watch on a black sport band on my right wrist and and mechanical on my left. I also have a 42mm SS Apple Watch and tried that on the right but it looked too big and felt heavy.

The Apple Watch is mainly a fitness tracker with great connectivity features and being aluminum, it's light doesn't feel like a watch. I love the ability to control music I listen to, check my stats throughout the day, respond to texts, and even open or close my garage door without needing a separate remote.

I've been doing this for at least 6 months now and only one person asked me why I was wearing 2 watches. Being all black makes it look more like a fitness tracker and doesn't make me feel like "that guy who wears 2 watches".


----------



## Cryslay33

continue, they both have significant roles they play.


----------



## Odie

Concept is the same, just different watches:










The smart alerts on the Instinct are great. By far the best vibration alert out of any watch I've had.


----------



## Noelandry

This reminds me of back in the day wearing two Swatch watches on one wrist!


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Pre-Covid, I traveled often for business and in recent years have noticed an increasing number of business travelers wearing a conventional watch on one wrist and a smart watch (or less infrequently, a fitness monitor) on the other.*

I do it too. I don't really use my Apple Watch as a watch, more as a display for a medical monitor I wear, as a medical/fitness monitor in its own right, as a smartphone accessory, as a calendar, as a weather station, and as an alarm and kitchen timer. I always wear a conventional watch on my other wrist for the time.

*In the case of the fitness monitors, I sometimes see the soft plastic and rubber style worn on the same wrist as the conventional watch.


----------



## Rocket1991

Whole thing will wear of with advent of more always on displays. 
Modern SOC becoming better and better at what they do in power saving mode.
Watches like Samsung Galaxy 3 look more and more like traditional watch


----------



## Yukoner1

Weekdays at work - wearing my ZeTime smartwatch (mechanical hands above an LCD screen)

Weekends - wearing my automatics / manuals

That's pretty much how I break it down. I can't see myself wearing 2 watches at the same time, that's just weird to me.


----------



## Caterham Kid

Interesting thread! I am so pleased to see that so many others wear a fitness band or fitness watch as well as conventional watch.

I have been wearing a Fitbit Charge 3 on my right wrist as well as a conventional watch on my left wrist for a few years. I change the watch on left wrist to wear what I fancy each day but still have the smart watch to have all the notifications, health stats, sleep tracking etc permanently.

The problem I have now is that the Fitbit charge 3 is not very good putting it mildly! I am now looking at replacing it but I don't know what with. I do have a Garmin Fenix 5X but I think wearing that on my right wrist might be a bit much as it is a pretty big watch. I can just imaging the Garmin Fenix 5X on my right wrist and my Casio G Shock Mudmaster on my left wrist and I don't have dig wrists!!! I am thinking maybe a smaller Garmin smart watch. I am not so keen on the bands as they seem a bit limited these days.


----------



## Yukoner1

Are you wanting just a fitness tracker, or an actual smartwatch ? The ZeTime or the TAG Heuer Connected are excellent smartwatches to consider.


----------



## jeff.morton.589

Black5 said:


> Sure.
> Ive been doing this for a while now...
> 
> [Starts thinking of ways to take a wrist shot of both wrists at the same time to prove it]
> 
> Too many watches, too little time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using DeX
> 
> Problem solved.
> Bixby to the rescue...


What is the top watch?


----------



## Black5

jeff.morton.589 said:


> What is the top watch?


It's a Samsung Gear S3 Classic.

In this photo fitted with optional 22mm red Silicon band. I also wore it with a stainless steel bracelet and other leather bands in the same size from my other watches which made it very versatile.

Now long gone I'm afraid along with the Gear S3 Sport that I used to rotate it with.

I actually preferred these to the Galaxy watches that I replaced them with as I liked the Stainless Steel finish with stainless steel bezel better than the all black, or gold, finish on the 42mm, and the narrower 20mm band size or the hybrid Stainless/black finish on the 46mm which both looked cheaper and other than the inherent 4G connectivity, (which I didn't use much anyway), weren't significantly more functional.

I've long since given the Galaxy watches to my kids and no longer wear a Smart watch any more, and don't really miss them at all - although you've now got me looking at prices for slightly used Gear S3 Classics...

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------

